# Possibly going to be single and DE IVF



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi all....

I've been using FF for a while now on the donor eggs/sperm thread. And have a query about me possibly becoming a single woman again. I currently have a DP but our relationship has hit rock bottom. In the event of us splitting up what would be the likelyhood of me continuing my IVF?? We are hoping to start our TX late August and my sister is my Donor. I have a womb but am in Prem Ovarian Failure. I have 2 children already who are 14 and nearly 12, but would so love another baby. I am 37 and not getting any younger and am upset I cannot conceive on my own. I am having my TX on the NHS and have 1 shot at it. Would I be able to use donated sperm too being a single woman? I am so confused about it all.

Thanks for any help in advance 

lots of PMA to you lovely ladies   

Love Kim xxxxx*


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome Kim to the madness of us single women!
Sorry to hear things are rocky between you and your DP.  With regards to sperm, yes us single women use donated sperm.  I imported mine from Denmark.  I'm not sure how this would affect your current treatment and would not like to second guess this.  My advice would be if you can, discuss this with your consultant.  Donor sperm is not easy to come buy and not cheap either, as the others will tell you.  does your clinic have donor sperm available?
Sorry can't really help, all the best tho.
Take care
R x x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Kim
Very sensible advice from Rose to be in touch with Nat Gamble about your situation should you and your DP split up.  It also may be that your clinic would want you to wait for a while to recover and think about your situation before going ahead with treating you on your own.  Do not contemplate not telling the clinic about your change in situation, particularly if your DP has already signed the forms.
Best of luck
Olivia


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Kim  

Sorry to hear of your problems with DP. 

Just to say really that I have never heard any of any single women getting fertility treatment on the NHS. Believe me - if there was I imagine a fair few of us would consider moving to their catchment area. I would say almost 100% the clinic won't let you go ahead unless you pay. It would be fabulous if you turned out to be the exception   

Good luck

Emma xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If you can get fertility tx on the NHS as a single woman you'd be one of the first!!  and already having 2 children

Double donation is possible in the UK or abroad.
Good Luck
L x


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi and thank you all for your replies... I think if my DP and I split up I will be leaving the TX. It didnt occur to me that the NHS wouldnt treat single ladies   Silly me lol.. I'm at Uni and certainly couldnt afford the tx private.. My next thought was to Foster. Now all I need is a bigger house  

Thanks again so much and I wish you all, all the best in your TX and you get your much deserved BFP's   

Love Kim xxxxxx*


----------



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Girls new to this forum but had too jump straight in when I saw this thread. Single women are entitled to treatment on the NHS!!!!!!!! And I have had it..... The  NICE guidelines state it and there has been a recent decision in the House of Lords to say it should be available  to single women. For my experience i can only speak for NHS Wales ( since devolution the national health service is no longer  quite as national as it used to be).
I started off about three and a half years ago and had three cycles of IUI that I paid for. I then asked my consultant if I was entitled to nhs treatment and  it turned out I was ( they decided that my three failed iui was an indication of subfertility)I was put on the waiting list for IVF. Whilst waiting for my NHS treatment I paid for an IVF cycle myself but asked my GP if he would pay for the Drugs.. HE did! I have had my NHS cycle now and am just debating where to have my third, I am considering Re profit.
Any way for all you single girls out there who think they cannot have NHS treatment think again. 
Ask the question at you clinic if they say no ask them why not? 
Speak to your GP about the practice funding your medication, as a single women you should be treated equally by the NHS and you are entitled to fertility treatment!! Go for it girls....


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Fluff 1-2-3

I notice this is your first post here so welcome to FF 

We have an introductions thread here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

If you would like to you can post on there and the Mods will direct you to some other threads that might be appropriate/of interest.

Good luck  

Emma


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Fluff, welcome to FF!

Great news that you have managed to get treatment on the NHS but as you know, health policy in Wales is different to England. You are really lucky (that sounds odd!) that 3 failed IUIs was taken as subfertility!? That's pretty unusual as most couples are expected to try for a year before getting help and that would be like 12 IUIs! In England each Primary Care Trust sets their own criteria for health care delivery within general recommendations from the NHS (mine don't discriminate on age but do on singledom); though with the advent of Foundation Trusts they will have the capacity to change this much more. However, the development of FTs also means that a Trust could reduce their treatments in any area should they choose to! The law change is so recent that it will take time I reckon to filter through and won't happen in my time frame I don't think. The issue for most single girls seems to be that they aren't seen as having fertility problems per se initially, just an absence of sperm! Without having years of ttc naturally behind us it can be difficult to show that you do have fertility problems..now I just get the age thing and that's not considered a fertility problem! Good on your GP too...mine are pants and just say "sorry the PCT won't pay for that".

I think that I should move to Wales given my failed IUIs and IVFs - bet they'd still say that age was the problem!! How long did you have to wait for NHS treatment? Most people even when they are on the NHS list seem to have to wait for years for it...not much use if you are over 35!

Good to hear some positive news for us singletons  ! Really hope it works out for you - you'll be in good company if you go to Reprofit, quite a few of the single girls are going there and I'm on the list for donor eggs in May 09 if i need them. Hopefully by then you will have your Reprofit babe!


Muddylane


----------



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you Muddylane for your kind words.....
I know I was lucky with the three IUIs counted as sub fertility there was some debate about whether  you should have 10  IUIs before being considered subfertile ( by the way I don't accept that I am sub fertile just unlucky! )   I pointed out to the consultant that that would take going on for two years and about 12 grand, he agreed that was ridiculous and wrote to Health Commission Wales and we got the funding. I had to wait about a year I think, but while I was waiting I paid for  an IVF and had a laproscopy for removal of endometrial cyst. So yes I have been fortunate...God Bless the NHS! I have had my  moneys worth this year .
Have you been to Reprofit yet? How long have you been waiting for your donor eggs, I think if  Next IVF fails I will go for DE so am wondering if I can get on that waiting list now?
Fluff


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Fluff,
Sorry for delay in replying, been staying up north with my friend with IVF twins! Tiring but great fun. I have planned way ahead with the DE thing mostly due to the great info and advice from girls on these threads. I did it all by email!! Incredible response from the clinic - they have a Consultant who specifically deals with people from abroad. I emailed him, he sent me forms to complete, I thought about it a bit, sent the forms and asked lots of questions and then got given a date for eggs in May 09! there is a wait list and I got my date about three weeks ago so you might want to contact them soon. Finer details will be sorted out a bit closer to the time, such as donor characteristics I guess. I am hoping that I won't need it as have four blastocysts still to be transferred and will give it another go with my own eggs if none of these blasts work. That will just about be right for May next year I think. There's no fee up front so if you need to cancel that's fine. However, I also see that the Leicester clinic currently have egg donors available. Mind you the cost is about double that of Reprofit (who are about £2600 not including flights etc or drugs for me but that will just be the cheap stuff anyway). It's all very exciting really...if only I wasn't so sad about my lost embryos and lack of baby after a year of trying with supposedly no problems...........except age apparently!

Muddylane


----------

